# Tank maintenance & pregnancy question



## ValorieMackison (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm having some trouble with water changes in my 55 gallon due to pregnancy/hip & pelvis pain. In short, I'm not able to haul much water at a time. I've recently discovered the "direct to sink" syphons such as the python.

I've yet to come up with any other ideas myself on how to relieve the burden, lol. 

Can someone please tell me how I can go about constructing one on my own? Cost being the biggest factor on purchasing one.

Thanks.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

The way a python works is by a method called eduction, whereby water is forced through a nozzle and the vacuum this causes in the nozzle chamber sucks water out of your tank. Then, by blocking the output of the eductor assembly, you can run water back down the tube into the tank.

Here's how I would make one, in a rudimentary sense:
I would take a PVC T-junction and on one end I would put a thread assembly that would fit my faucet. The opposite end would have a valve on it, and would empty into the sink. The T junction would connect to some tubing running to your tank. You need some sort of flow limiter or nozzle-like appendage between the point where the faucet connects and the junction, so as to induce eduction. You could accomplish this by jamming a smaller piece of PVC tubing in from the faucet thread end, I imagine. Any way to internally decrease the diameter of the water entering the faucet end before it hits the junction should be sufficient. The valve at the end that empties into the sink needs to be wider than this diameter as well. You could just get an end cap for this purpose.

Hope this helps!

Note: This is strictly speculation. I've never even attempted anything like this before.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

1) stop doing water changes.

2) get a tube to drain the water from the tank to the sink.

3) Get an adapter for the tube to hook to the faucet to refil the tank.

Just some ideas.


----------



## inkmaker (Jun 10, 2009)

beaslbob said:


> 1) stop doing water changes.
> 2) get a tube to drain the water from the tank to the sink.
> 3) Get an adapter for the tube to hook to the faucet to refil the tank.
> Just some ideas.


OH! NO!! Don't stop water changes - find a better way . . .

I have used a garden hose for 25+ years. I purchased an adapter from the local hardware store, Lowes or Ace or whatever to connect the hose to the sink faucet. Put the other end in the aquarium, turn on the water to fill the hose. Turn off the water disconnect the hose from the faucet and let it run into the toilet until you have all the water you want out of the tank. 

Take the other end of the hose out of the toilet, connect it back to the faucet and turn on both the hot and cold water to adjust the temperature you need. Add Chlorine remover to the tank to take care of the Chloramine and treat the incoming water. Do it slowly so you can control the temperature.

I wrap some wire around the end of the hose to hold it in the tank when I go back to change the temperature or turn off the water. Having a 5 gallon bucket and a slow enough water flow, you can adjust the new water temperature and carry an empty bucket, slowly filling with fresh water back to the tank and know that the temperature correct when you begin to fill again.

I tend to over dose the tank with Chlorine remover/water conditioner and the job gets done. 

I'm not PG just an older fellow who's elbows won't carry 40 pounds of water so easy.

Charles H


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

No water changes could work on a lightly stocked, planted tank but I think it would be a bad idea in a tank with goldfish, a pleco, and no plants.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Gee I guess #1 isn't a option. *old dude

How about lower the tank or raise yourself?

FWIW adding a partition to form a planted section and fish section would allow goldfish to thrive even with no water changes.

But that's just me and my .02


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

This is what I use in my home:

Drain and Fill Kit










You don't use the small blue piece on the right, but the one of the left is the exact same thing you get in a Python kit. Go to your LFS and pick up enough tubing to go from your sink to your aquarium, and attach this fitting to one end so you can attach it to the fill/drain piece at the sink.










Voila! Instant python for 1/3 the price.

*edit* Go to your local hardware store and get a metal adapter to fit the piece up to your sink, instead of the plastic one. The threads on the plastics adapters strip extremely easily.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Val

to me your new child, pain, comfort, and health are more important that the fish's water change.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

beaslbob said:


> Val
> 
> to me your new child, pain, comfort, and health are more important that the fish's water change.


+5


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

Scuff said:


> *edit* Go to your local hardware store and get a metal adapter to fit the piece up to your sink, instead of the plastic one. The threads on the plastics adapters strip extremely easily.


While you're at your HW store, see if they have 1/2" clear tubing. Betting its a lot cheaper there.

Good luck, and as the others said, pay more attention to your, and your child's health. The tank will survive getting a little messy, if it must. Your fish will probably do fine if you go easy a while.


----------

